# Looking for some good squirrel/rabbit/small game land to hunt



## jasondinsmoore (Oct 26, 2012)

Hi all,

I'm new here, so again, hello to all...

I'm looking for anyone that would allow me access to hunt for small game. I live in the Clio/Birch Run area and was hoping to find someone generous enough to allow me to hunt with them or on their land for any small critters including Pheasant after the firearm season. Preferably within an hour drive.

If anyone would be gracious enuff to allow me to tag along or hunt their property, that would be most appreciative. 

I would be hunting alone, and would follow all rules given to me.

Please let me know.

thanks everyone


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

one thing you can do is get in touch with the michigan squirrel dog association. they have monthly buddy hunts and you will be welcomed to go. but be forwarned,,,you mat go home with a strong desire to have a squirrel dog.
also beagle clubs in your area would be another good idea for rabbit.

start with these two ideas and they most certainly will make you connections for other hunts, such as **** dogs, or bird dogs people.


----------



## Bucket-Back (Feb 8, 2004)

I know I'm aways from you here in North of Grand Rapids, but the Federal land along M-37 area has an abundance of bushy tails.

No permission slip needed.

I have a few dozen within eyesight of my home, and permission from those in the 450' zone to hunt them if I wanted to.


----------



## MI.FISH-N-HUNTER (Feb 11, 2010)

Take 57 in Clio it's Vienna Rd west to the Gratiot State Game are more land than you can ask for, shouldn't be a problem to limit out in squirrels now the leaves are down. I'd say maybe 45 mins from Clio ...

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

